

Rcmap: real-time visualization of Wikipedia edits around the world - amock
http://rcmap.hatnote.com/

======
amock
There's also a blog post at
[http://blog.hatnote.com/post/49342528753/wikipedia-recent-
ch...](http://blog.hatnote.com/post/49342528753/wikipedia-recent-changes-map)
that provides a little bit of background.

------
dartar
This is really neat, check it out

------
dvusboy
This puts the world-wide in WWW.

